# Vino cosecha, vino crianza, vino reserva, vino gran reserva



## la recacha

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo la carta de una restaurante y en el apartado de la vinoteca no sé como traducir vino cosecha, vino crianza, vino reserva y gran reserva. 
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar estaria muy agradecida


----------



## bellota_2601

Serían:

*Wine grand reserve*
*Reserve wines*
*Crianza wines*

Pero puedes esperar más opciones
Saludos


----------



## Marxelo

Vino reserva: * Reserve wine * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserve_wine

Quizás esto te ayude:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_wine_terms


----------



## la recacha

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!!!

Un saludo


----------



## Marxelo

Por nada. Por cierto, si no me equivoco, vino cosecha... es lo que llaman *vintage wine*.


----------



## la recacha

gracias otra vez, es que voy a abrir un restaurante en breve y estoy de los nervios.....


----------



## Marxelo

Hay montones de websites sobre vino. Si lo exploras un poco seguro encontrarás lo que buscás en forma más ajustada.
¡Suerte!


----------



## la recacha

Ok, y si vienes por aqui te invito a un vino!


----------



## MafaldaUY

también tienes este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=209717

aunque creo que lo que te pasó Marxelo es más completo.
Espero ser incluida en la invitación al vino pero deberías decir dónde y eso creo que está prohibido.
MUCHA SUERTE CON EL RESTAURANTE!


----------



## la recacha

Muchas gracias por tu interes, por supuesto que la invitacion te incluye, claro que si no puedo decir donde es, solo te dire que te pilla a unos cuantos miles de kilometros...

Un saludo


----------

